# Getting out of bed



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It takes me about 2-3 hours usually, rarely if it's a really bad day and I have to shower or something (simple things like that can be a lot of mental effort depending on the day,) it will take me 4. Anyway I'm noting down the time it takes from when my alarm goes off to when I get out of bed. The last two days haven't been so great, and I also woke up later on both those days 10:12am and 10:30 am. I think I woke up at 8:30am on Friday. Will have to work that back as well a little.

I went to sleep at 3am last night, but will try 1am tonight. 3am is actually not incredibly late for me since my normal sleeping pattern is usually going to sleep between 6am-1pm (1pm being a more unusual extreme when I get really absorbed in something.) But I've managed to fix my sleeping pattern somewhat since the 17th of March.

I think it's probably important that I do this, because I easily lose time. I also don't think this is going to be enough either. I'm going to have to find something that _motivates _ me to get out of bed, besides self improvement. I just haven't figured that part out yet because of the depression.

---

Thursday 30th March - 58 mins

Friday 31st March - 58 mins

Saturday 1st April - 1 hour 35 minutes~

Sunday 2nd April - 1 hour 54 minutes

^ Today after I woke up things were pretty chaotic downstairs, lots of random stuff happened which wasn't planned, so the mild stress from that that delayed me getting up even longer.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Move your alarm clock far away so it forces you to get out of the bed.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

What do you do between waking up and getting up? If you were reading or something then it's not exactly wasted time. It's just a routine that's not socially conventional (as apposed to the expectation you're supposed to spring out of bed between 7 - 8 am, and immediately groom, dress, eat, no matter what).


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Yeah this is smart. I've been having the same problem lately due to school and work stressing me out. And it takes a long time to get your bedtime back to normal, so I've found that it helps to pace myself: setting the alarm an hour back from the last time I've woken up has helped the most so far. Sometimes I even keep the alarm clock at full volume next to my ear when there's something urgent that day lol. Makes me cranky, but it helps wake me up at least.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> Move your alarm clock far away so it forces you to get out of the bed.


I have been trying that for a long time, but doesn't help since I just get back into bed since I always wake up feeling really crap so takes a while to adjust. I imagine my sleep quality probably isn't great either (since I wake up feeling physically bad most of the time.)



Rains said:


> What do you do between waking up and getting up? If you were reading or something then it's not exactly wasted time. It's just a routine that's not socially conventional (as apposed to the expectation you're supposed to spring out of bed between 7 - 8 am, and immediately groom, dress, eat, no matter what).


Not usually, I just browse the internet mostly. I wouldn't consider it productive in any way. I'm hoping to reduce it a bit, but I also often lie in bed for 15-30 minutes as well depending on how bad I feel when I wake up.

I did find this sleep cycle website to sync my alarm with ideal times to wake up, I think that helped a bit, but the problem with it is you have to go to sleep when it's set so sometimes I don't use it.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Honestly, the best advise I can give is to just get up, and the immediately do something that commits yourself to that (i.e. having breakfast, taking a shower). Whatever works, if anything.

Also, it wouldn't hurt to power down any devices, as well as moving them away from your bed side. In another room if possible. You can always power them back up, but now you have get up to do that. As well as wait for them to power back up. And then go do something else for a minute or two while they do.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fever Dream said:


> Honestly, the best advise I can give is to just get up, and the immediately do something that commits yourself to that (i.e. having breakfast, taking a shower). Whatever works, if anything.
> 
> Also, it wouldn't hurt to power down any devices, as well as moving them away from your bed side. In another room if possible. You can always power them back up, but now you have get up to do that. As well as wait for them to power back up. And then go do something else for a minute or two while they do.


I always shower in the evening now because knowing I have to shower puts me off getting up so I stay in bed longer.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

stating the obvious but not much is going to help with this until you can nail the depression - waking up depressed is always going to want to make you go back to bed no matter what you try.

If you can force yourself, let the light in asap, slap some cold water on your face and go out for a brisk walk.

Do you take meds for depression?


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*my sleep on eternal binary cycle*

no purpose in life

most I can do to ensure good sleep is heavy dumbbell usage, pushups at home but not wanting to get sweaty for bed is a turn-off
or back home from gym

I love waking, after dreams. any 2 to 6am
quite healthy, but nothing to do.

no entertainment or appointments, tasks, I flop onto bed. often up again in 5 seconds

I try 9pm sleep anew, like my 89 Dad suggested, when he was alive, in 2015. usually 10pm and past midnight movies on TV has been my way

very often I waked fro pleasant sleep, being sure it's next day morning, but this happens to me at 8pm. This gets me giddy.

might have got me resorting to bed in afternoon when bored

Spanish fiesta?

Resting in Peas, please


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Getting myself out of bad used to be a huge problem for me. Even if I woke up early (which was almost never) I could never find or feel an actual reason to get up and out of bed because everything just sucked. I would feel I had nothing to look forward to during the day, so why get up? Dang chronic depression... Lately that has been changing though. I'm taking 225 mg of generic Effexor now. With that I can much more easily wake up earlier and really _feel_ a reason to get up and stay up. I also have increased energy. Between that and the Schiff melatonin I take to keep my sleep quality good, things are looking up!

Are you on any meds or supplements?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Takes me from 20 mins to an hour


----------



## socialsituations (Apr 4, 2017)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It takes me about 2-3 hours usually, rarely if it's a really bad day and I have to shower or something (simple things like that can be a lot of mental effort depending on the day,) it will take me 4. Anyway I'm noting down the time it takes from when my alarm goes off to when I get out of bed. The last two days haven't been so great, and I also woke up later on both those days 10:12am and 10:30 am. I think I woke up at 8:30am on Friday. Will have to work that back as well a little.
> 
> I went to sleep at 3am last night, but will try 1am tonight. 3am is actually not incredibly late for me since my normal sleeping pattern is usually going to sleep between 6am-1pm (1pm being a more unusual extreme when I get really absorbed in something.) But I've managed to fix my sleeping pattern somewhat since the 17th of March.
> 
> ...


Try a cup of coffee as soon as you get up. Works for me every time, makes me wide awake. If you're the type that gets too anxious on caffeine, try cutting your dose in half. Caffeine is great for waking up. Also I take SSRIs and notice I feel a lot more waken up a while after taking them. Prozac and Zoloft are known to do this along with others. Not for everyone though.

I was actually having that problem earlier this year with getting out of bed. I was only taking half the dose of my meds that I'm on(Dr said take whatever dose feels best). I took 50% more everyday and now I feel so much better after getting out of bed and taking it. I notice I feel less irritated at things, I'm having an easier time talking to people that I normally wouldn't. I require less sleep and have more energy in the day. The side effects for me go away after a while for the most part. Can always slowly ween off at any time also. Also I'm a believer that too much sleep will make you more tired in the long run. Make sure to eat healthy, and get at least a little exercise everyday.

I think a DR is your best bet. They can find the right meds for you.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

SFC01 said:


> stating the obvious but not much is going to help with this until you can nail the depression - waking up depressed is always going to want to make you go back to bed no matter what you try.
> 
> If you can force yourself, let the light in asap, slap some cold water on your face and go out for a brisk walk.
> 
> Do you take meds for depression?





socialsituations said:


> Try a cup of coffee as soon as you get up. Works for me every time, makes me wide awake. If you're the type that gets too anxious on caffeine, try cutting your dose in half. Caffeine is great for waking up. Also I take SSRIs and notice I feel a lot more waken up a while after taking them. Prozac and Zoloft are known to do this along with others. Not for everyone though.
> 
> I was actually having that problem earlier this year with getting out of bed. I was only taking half the dose of my meds that I'm on(Dr said take whatever dose feels best). I took 50% more everyday and now I feel so much better after getting out of bed and taking it. I notice I feel less irritated at things, I'm having an easier time talking to people that I normally wouldn't. I require less sleep and have more energy in the day. The side effects for me go away after a while for the most part. Can always slowly ween off at any time also. Also I'm a believer that too much sleep will make you more tired in the long run. Make sure to eat healthy, and get at least a little exercise everyday.
> 
> I think a DR is your best bet. They can find the right meds for you.


The last time I visited a doctor they didn't offer me meds, just cbt. But at this point I wouldn't take anything prescribed on the NHS, heard too many negatives and no positives.

Also I don't drink coffee, but thanks anyway.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> The last time I visited a doctor they didn't offer me meds, just cbt. But at this point I wouldn't take anything prescribed on the NHS, heard too many negatives and no positives.


Understand, as I didnt get anywhere too far with my NHS GP but she did refer me to a psychiatrist but I was lucky enough to have medical insurance so got to see a private one as and when I needed to.

There are some meds you should be able to get from the GP though that are not just the usual SSRI's they dish out and work better such as TCA's. Its definitely something worth thinking about if you cant shift the depression on your own or with CBT.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

sleepyti.me <--- It's a link

You will feel most awake if you wake up at one of these times.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm awful with time, even when I am feeling okay. Like Kevin said, I would always situate 3-4 alarms around the room offset by about 5 minutes. Try doing about 5 minutes of physical activity when you first get out of bed. It can be as simple as running in place or jumping jacks. It also helps me a list of stuff I want to do, though I'm not always great at keeping to them, at least it gives you a guide if you like to avoid things.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Lovecrushed said:


> sleepyti.me <--- It's a link
> 
> You will feel most awake if you wake up at one of these times.


Thanks, I already use that site though


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I find that if I don't get up within about five minutes of waking that I am more liable to lie there for long periods of time. 

This past month, I've been averaging 45-60 minutes.

It's a good idea, keeping track of times. I keep track of the other two times as well. That is, what time I go to bed and what time I fall asleep (the latter obviously being an estimate~).


----------

